# 12 to 1 sr20



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Does any one know what kinda of car the high compression (12 to 1) jdm sr20 motors came from. I need that motor. i know it has a red valve cover. thanks.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

There are 2 SR's that have a red valve cover.1 is the SR20DET turbo engine and it has like a 8.5:1 compression ratio(used in : Bluebird, Pulsar GTiR and Sylvia/180sx).The other is the SR16VE N1 and that one has the high compression(like 12:1 if I remember right). I believe it was in the Pulsar SSS and only 500 were made, but it has 197hp from 1.6 liters!The highest compression SR20 is the SR20VE with a black valve cover, around 11:1 compression and 187hp.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

SR16VE N1 = Blue valve cover (i think)


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

yeah because the motor i had, had a red valve cover. I dont know what motor its was but it had lots of power. the shop i picked it up from said that the motor is hard to come by and i just got lucky. but i want anohter one. i know its a s20de motor, they said the compression is 12:1 and that the motor came from a non-turbo car.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think the blue one is the standard and the red the n1. The N1 is the rarest SR with only 500 ever made.I really want one for my Sentra when I can afford it!You could try the SR20 forum,I think they would know for sure.


----------

